# Aylesbeare Common



## Dogstar (1 January 2014)

Looking to box to Aylesbeare Common but not sure where to park, has anyone ridden there and can advise? Is it worth boxing there, if not any other suggestions in the area? Thanks!


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (5 January 2014)

Um, noting that your "location" is in Bucks........ I'm wondering whether you're thinking of Boxing to the same "Aylesbeare Common" that is near me????

Presuming that is correct, i.e. that you are local (perhaps have moved???) and the Aylesbeare Common in question is the one near to the Half Way House, on the B3180 in glorious, sunny, ha, ha, Devon............??

OK. Yes you CAN box there, and park up on the side of the road which goes up to Venn Ottery Common. However, at the mo, be advised that (dunno how big your box is) that you might struggle to find adequate space to park there, as it might just be a tad squelchy. 

Also....... Aylesbeare Common is a lovely little common to have a quick hoon over, BUT isn't too large TBH. The problem is that, to us locals, "Aylesbeare Common" has several locations!!!! i.e. I'm talking about the common ground that I know, and always have known, as being "Aylesbeare Common", but there IS another bit of common (RSPB owned I think) near to the Halfway House pub. You could park on the bit of road just near to the pub; and then you'd need to go down the gate (well, several gates actually, and ALL of them are poxy things to open, you'd need to dismount  ) - and THEN you'd get access to the common that way. I used to ride up there years ago and its lovely, you can ride ride down to Newton Poppleford...... but ATM they've got a grazing project on and sometimes the way that you're used to going, is fenced off for cattle with leccy fencing!!!

IF you wanted to box over, gosh, thinking here, but your best bet would probably be to park up on one of the car parks on Woodbury Common (closeby, and links up) and ride over from there; its very possible, and would be a super ride. 

Sorry, have probably totally confused you....... PM me if you need more info!!!!


----------



## Dogstar (7 January 2014)

Yes indeed, sorry; my location now East Devon! Ah; so maybe Woodbury Common would be a better bet? I am trying to locate a large patch of off road riding for a visiting friend who is nervous even on lanes. I have googled Woodbury Common, but it doesn't help much with car park info, are they easy to find please? Are there any other places locally like this even with permits? Thanks for your help


----------



## Dogstar (7 January 2014)

Ah think I've found it, there are quite a few car parks aren't there? I will drive over with the car first and suss it all out. Many thanks.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (7 January 2014)

Ahhh, right, so if its "off road riding" for your friend you're after, may I suggest Dalditch Common then???? There is some open country work, but you can also head around the little lane which goes around and joins the road at the inhabited area (sorry can't remember what its called now, will look it up) which goes from the top of the car park platz at the top (with plenty of room to park a lorry on the verge area). That would give your friend plenty of variety, i.e. lanes AND open country. 

If you want to PM me, I'll give you my phone no and am happy for you to give me a ring. I know that area as had my boy on livery in the area; lovely for riding as you've got the best of everything, i.e. lanes and open common. 

OR......... somewhere different: you could go up to East Hill (big hill to the East of Ottery St Mary) - go right along to the end, to "White Cross", where the roads all divide: one road goes to Sidbury, the other drops down to Tipton St John; DO NOT go down any of these in a lorry!!!!. There's plenty of room to park under the trees. You'd then be able to head, via the tracks, right down to Tipton St John, go along the old railway line through Harpford Woods, and back up to the Bowd pub, and then go up the Fire Beacon (steep! best to go UP it, not down!!!). Then you'd be back to where you started again. That is a truly FANTASTIC ride. And should be do-able for a nervous friend. 

Anyway, PM me if you like. 

Be aware that if you go to Woodbury Common...... there IS a military firing range up there (look out for the Red Flags) and if your horse isn't used to it, it might not take to the racket very well!!! Mine is fine, having been at Bicton College on livery he just can't be bothered with it!!! But also you'll get military training up there, jumping out of bushes; we had a helicopter fly just over us once up there as we were going under some trees; practically scraped my boy's ears off!!! So be aware that this could happen up on Woodbury Common! All adds to the fun  But mebbe not the best location for nervous friend (and/or nervous horse???). . There IS a nice ride down the old Drover's track, down by the side of Woodbury Golf Course, you can then take a loop around country and come back up to the common again; but you'd need to know the route. 

Anyway PM me, and we'll discuss.

We don't normally "do" Woodbury common: its a little out of range for us here, last time we did it, it was a 3hr trek, round trip, but it IS do-able from here.


----------



## Dogstar (10 January 2014)

Great info and will PM you thanks


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (10 January 2014)

Yup, PM me, no problem. We'll be able to chat then.


----------



## TheEngineer (10 January 2014)

If you have a largish Horse Box, be careful with some of the car parks. The one at Woodbury Castle on the L/H side heading towards the Halfway house has a very tight log barrier entry, so only use the R/H one. If you head towards Budleigh Salterton, you drop down a steep dip with a turning on the left, take this and carry on for about a mile. As you reach the crest of the hill, there is a biggish car park on your right and you are then pretty centrally placed for some good riding.

The open space in the trees on this link.

https://maps.google.co.uk/?ll=50.654365,-3.357214&spn=0.003938,0.006877&t=h&z=17


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (10 January 2014)

Is the car park you're talking about "Engineer" on Dalditch common? coz yes, that would put OP right in the middle of some fantastic riding; I'm so envious..........


----------



## TheEngineer (11 January 2014)

Yes, just up from the small car park to Squabmoor Resevoir. A superb area nice and central to some good riding.


----------



## Dogstar (11 January 2014)

Perfect, thank you both


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (19 January 2014)

Yes, that would be an absolutely PERFECT place to ride from.......... but do be aware that the military assault course is in the proximity - and so it may feel like you're up there in the middle of WW3 on occasions!!! Some horses can deal with it, others spook up, depends really. 

Ooohhh, lots of lovely riding, I'm so dead envious! The last time we did the common from my place was a 3 hour round trip; not that it wasn't fun, because it was, but by the time you've got to the common, you've only got time for a very quick hoon (and decimate the local dog walking population in the process  ) and then come back again; but we did do the Drovers Track which runs alongside the Woodbury Golf Course - then goes down to Greendale. Worth exploring, but you WOULD need either a map/GPS or someone to show you the way. My loan mare knew exactly where she was (I hadn't got a clue ) and steered us very nicely through the maze of lanes.


----------



## ArabianGem78 (4 February 2014)

OK so it looks like you've got all the help you need. If you need any further assistance, let me know. My horse is stabled on Aylesbeare common, and we are on Woodbury, Bicton and Dalditch commons a lot. There are a lot of hidden tracks/shortcuts that I could introduce you to if needed.


----------

